# Suse8.2 mit RH9 vernetzen



## DeathAngel (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche nun schon seit einigen Tagen folgende Konfiguration :

Server: Suse 8.2	( eth0 : 192.168.0.1 --> ADSL )
				( eth1 : 192.168.0.2 --> mit 192.168.0.3 verkabelt )

Client: RedHat9		( eth0 : 192.168.0.3 )

Unter suse habe ich ip_forward aktiviert. Eigentlich möchte ich mit dem client via Masquerade ins Internet, nur bekomme ich nicht einmal ein ping hin: (Kabel sind dran !)

Fehlermeldung:
PING 192.168.0.3 (192.168.0.3) 56(84) bytes of data.
From 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable  

Auf beiden Systemen habe ich erstmal kategorisch die Firewall´s abgeschaltet um nicht dadurch gehindert zu werden. Bittte bittte helft mir, mein latein ist am Ende ....


----------



## coredump (18. Mai 2004)

*suse8.2 mit redhat vernetzen*

Hallo.

Wie hast Du den DSL  Anschluss konfiguriert?
Hast Du YaST benutzt, oder rp-pppoe?

Wie sind die beiden Rechner verkabelt?
Patchkabel? Switch? Crossover?

Kannst  Du mit dem SuSE8.2 Rechner einen ping an eine externe Domain senden?

Wie sieht die Ausgabe des Befehls ifconfig bei beiden Rechnern aus?
Wie sieht die Ausgabe des Befehls route -n  auf beiden Rechnern aus?

Wird ein ping auf das lokale interface beantwortet?

greetz
core


----------



## DeathAngel (21. Mai 2004)

erstmal danke für die Antwort. Habe das System neu "gebügelt" und nun eine andere Variante versucht mit einem für uns akzeptablen Resultat.

Thx


----------

